# Verslavingen > Anabolen >  Problemen na het stoppen met anabolen

## brouwer

ik ben een man van 25. ikheb vanaf mijn 18 t/m mijn21 anabolen gebruikt(stromba,dianabol,testosteron,deca) ik kreeg met bepaalde problemen te maken zoals, kleinere testikels en mindere sex drift.na 4jaar niks meer gebruikt te hebben heb ik toch nog steeds het zelfde probleem. ik ben bij een uroloog geweest die niks kon vinden en nog meerdere artsen. mijn vraag is of dat u mischien een specialist weet die mij kan helpen?


vr.gr. D.R.Brouwer

----------


## joost

dit probleem heeft iemand bij mij op de sportschool ook gehad. Je eigen testosteron aanmaak er niet meer. Ik weet een orthomoleculair voedings specialist die ook zijn eigen sportschool heeft en daar bekend mee is. Het is in limburg als je zijn nummer wilt hebben moet je een keer reageren

----------


## Josh

Je moet nakuren met clomid, dan maak je weer eigen testosterone aan en groeien je ballen weer trug op oude niveau, mail me maar als je een adresje wil waar je die clomid kan halen.

Gegroet,

----------


## Leen

> _Originally posted by Josh_@10-04-2003, 18:32:11
> * Je moet nakuren met clomid, dan maak je weer eigen testosterone aan en groeien je ballen weer trug op oude niveau, mail me maar als je een adresje wil waar je die clomid kan halen.
> 
> Gegroet,*

----------


## Guest

Clomid doet niks met je ballen, dat is punt 1. Clomid blokt oestrogeen zodat je lichaam niet gaat overcompenseren wanneer er een tekort aan testosteron is na je kuur. HCG werkt op je LH en zou je kunnen proberen om de testikels weer op formaat te krijgen. Dit is allemaal wel vlak na je kuur, na 4 jaar moeten je ballen hun normale formaat allang weer hebben en moet alles weer volledig werken.

----------


## Jos

moet je na een kuurtje orale winstrol only ook nakuren?

want naar het schijnt legt deze kuur je eigen productie nauwelijks stil..

----------


## Gast: Gast

Ik doe het wel, heb al een stripje liggen. Ik heb begrepen dat je in je laatste week van je kuurtje er al mee kan beginnen. Correct me if i&#39;m wrong&#33;&#33;

----------


## mirjam

Als je in de eerste instantie die troep niet had gebruikt had je dit probleem ook niet gehad, dat wilde ik even zeggen.
Wat heb je er tenslotte aan als je er uit ziet als de meest mannelijke man en je presteert niks meer, dan ben je pas een mislukkeling.....

----------


## S.

> _Originally posted by Guest_@02-06-2003, 15:37:35
> * Clomid doet niks met je ballen, dat is punt 1. Clomid blokt oestrogeen zodat je lichaam niet gaat overcompenseren wanneer er een tekort aan testosteron is na je kuur. HCG werkt op je LH en zou je kunnen proberen om de testikels weer op formaat te krijgen. Dit is allemaal wel vlak na je kuur, na 4 jaar moeten je ballen hun normale formaat allang weer hebben en moet alles weer volledig werken.*


 clomid doet niks voor je oestrogeen. Het start alleen je eigen test-productie op.

Wil je een oestrogeen-blokker of een middel dat de oestrogeen aanmaak verminderen, ga dan voor nolvadex, arimidex of proviron.

Over de HCG heb je helemaal gelijk.

----------


## biggy_no1

hey mensen 

nu snap ik er helemaal nix meer van..
is Clomid nou goed of HCG ?
ik heb zelf ook hetzelfde probleem :blink: 
en kan iemand mij helpen hoe ik eraan kan komen ??

----------


## meisje

hoi allemaal 

kwou even weten of anabolen gevaarlijk is en of het zo verslavend is en of het je gedrag echt helemaal veranderd....

groetjes meisje

----------


## Gast: Robbert78

Hoi meisje,

ja, het is waar, anabolica is gevaarlijk, en helemaal als je niet weet wat je doet.

Het is jammer om te zien dat veelal jonge mannetjes, zomaar met een kuurtje beginnen.

Ze vergeten zich goed voor te lichten en zichzelf in te lichten.

Veelal weten ze niet eens wat ze gebruiken, en ja, ik was ook zo, was 18 jaar en slikte en spoot alles maar in mijn lijf, en daar ben ik ziek van geworden.

als ik nu iets gebruik, weet ik ook wat ik gebruik en hoe ik het moet gebruiken.

groeten,  :Stick Out Tongue: h34r:

----------


## @@@

* Lees mijn verhaal, over hoe ik omging met mijn situatie na anabolen te hebben gebruikt. Lees het, zodat je er nooit aan begint. Het is de moeite waar om het even door te lezen.* 

Ik denk dat ik even mijn verhaal hier kwijt wil. Sure, ik heb ook anabolen gebruikt, maar niet in alle hevigheid. Ik was nog niet eens 18, laat staan dat ik een volwassen was. 
Ik heb in totaal 6 of 7 pillen gebruikt van het anabool Proviron en heb een stuk of 5 pillen clomid geslikt. 
Het begon allemaal zo goed he, je bouwde je hierna voort uit je eigen positie die je al in het leven had. Je werd maar alleen sterker en beter in de dingen waar je helemaal niet goed in was. Je ging beter leren, beter praten, sneller praten, je maakte nieuwe vrienden, die je normaal gesproken niet zo zomaar zo gemaakt hebben. 
Heel goed allemaal, toen er op een dag ik compleet van de kaart was. Ik gaf absoluut de anabolen niet de schuld natuurlijk, je dacht maar aan een griepje, een buikpijntje, een hoofdpijntje, hoewel er wel heel veel meer aan de hand bleek te zijn. 

Naarmate ik voderde in mijn leven, na de drugs te hebben gebruikt en daarmee te hebben gestopt, kwamen de echte problemen juist. Complete dagen waarin nauwelijks wat kon zeggen, dagen waarin ik bijna niets kon uitvoeren, gevolgd door hele snelle dagen waarin ik alles kon uitvoeren. Ik werd er doodziek van. Ik veranderde dag tot dag, en soms zelf uur tot uur en half uur tot half uur in iemand anders, zo leek het. Je ziet de mensen anders, de gezichten veranderen, en zelfs gaat het zover dat hun stemmen ook veranderen. 

Op een gegeven moment verloor ik totale controle en heb 2 weken in het ziekenhuis gelegen, natuurlijk niets verteld aan de artsen, dat zou me te schamelijk zijn geweest. Na 2 weken mocht ik weer weg, heb ee mri gekregen, niets bijzonders kwam eruit. 
Tijdens de twee weken in het ziekenhuis ben ik aan het einde van mijn "glorieuze momenten" gekomen, de dagen waarin ik mezelf superman voelde, want zo gaat het ook eenmaal, je voelt dat je alles aankan, en je kan het ook aan. 
Nadat ik compleet mijn systeem uit balans had gekregen, begon mijn eigen systeem weer in die tijd op gang te komen en beleefde ik dus ook met de effecten van de anabolen, weer mijn hoogtepunten waarin ik geloofde dat ik alles aankon. En daarna weer de terugval, weer het verlies van controle, het verlies van alertheid, het verlies van wijsheid, het verlies van grootheid.

Dit is een tijdje zo door gegaan, dat ik op zijn beurt voor gedurende 4 maanden ups and downs beleefde, toen er de tweede slag nadat ik uit het ziekenhuis kwam, ik me eigen wijsheid verloor had zien gaan. 

Ik leefde als een 10 jarige kind, hoewel ik eruit zag als 19 jaar. Iedereen die ik kende, was voor mij niets geworden. Ik had mijn vroegere lust, het tonen van affectie, blijdschap, redeneren allemaal kwijtgeraakt. 
Hoewel ik in deze situatie kwam, kon het me niets schelen, omdat ik ertoe gedwongen werd door mijn lichaam. 
Ik heb hard gevochten, heel hard gevochten hiertegen, wat mij uiteindelijk tot een positie heeft gebracht waarin ik mezelf dagelijks zie veranderen in de spiegel en ik 10 keer nadenk voordat ik wat nuttigs zeg. En als ik wat zei, dan was het zo dat ik lang daarover moest nadenken. 
Ik voelde me een cocoon, net als een rups, in een omhulsel, waarin ik opgesloten zat en mezelf niet meer kon zijn, wie ik vroeger was. 

Ik had compleet geen emoties meer, ik was als een robot die een bepaald soort routine dagelijks beleefde en dat weer keer op keer beleefde. En dat ging zo door en door voor meer dan 9 maanden, totdat ik op een gegeven moment weer enig herstel toonde. 
Ik was ernsitg gefrustreerd in die perioden, had geen seks met niemand, voelde me alleen gelaten, en moest alles weer aan iemand anders de schuld geven. Achterdochtig, boos om niets, en de volgende morgen, of zelfs 3 uur erna weer de aardigste persoon ter wereld. 

Na de 9 maanden heb ik enig herstel gehad van mijn eigen intellect, waardoor ik wat meer de dingen reeler opvat en niet kinderlijk omga met een bepaalde situatie. 

Maar ik vrees dat dit niet het enige is wat ik ga zien, ik heb nog steeds tot op de dag van vandaag ernstige wisselingen in stem, gedrag en opvattingen over de wereld die ik door mijn ogen zie. Ook is het zo dat mijn gezicht, aangezet door de anabolen, veranderingen ondervindt. 

Wat mij tot nu toe het ergst is gebleken is dat mensen anders reageren als ze je ineens zien veranderen in hun ogen. Dan gedragen ze zich ook anders, hoewel jijzself vind dat het niet zo is, en dat het allemaal wel goed komt. 

Maar ik blijf sterk, ik heb 1 maand geleden weer een zwaar aanval gehad. Onder een zwaar aanval versta ik dan het compleet niet meer aanwezig of werkzaam aanwezig zijn van mannelijke geslachtshormonen, waardoor je letterlijk van een volwassen type wordt teruggedrongen tot een drie kwart levenloos persoon. Dit kwam heel erg aan bij mezelf, omdat ik ook die tijd verkouden was. Ik zat op het nippertje van de dood. Ik had tijdens de aanvallen helemaal geen ene benul van wat er om me heen gebeurde. Ik observeerde alleen maar, maar kon niets zeggen. Na de heftige aanval, kwam in schokkende golven weer de geslachtshormonen in werking, waardoor ik in gedurende 5 a 6 dagen heftige wisselingen in gedrag vertoonde om de 30 minuten. Dat was misschien wel het ergste.

----------


## Gast (vervolg)

Ik heb al tot nu toe, een stuk of 3 keer van deze grote aanvallen gehad, en ik kan nu zeggen dat mijn opvattingen hierover steeds in de verkeerde richting opgaan. Ik vrees voor mijn leven als ik weer zo'n aanval krijg. Maar ik zal er alles voor doen, om mezelf in bedwang te houden en mezelf weer op mijn benen staande te houden, na alles wat er gebeurd is. 

Ik dank god tot op dit moment, dat hij me een krachtige persoonlijkheid had gegeven om mijn leven daarin te uitten, want eerlijk gezegd, had ik het al lang opgegeven wanneer dat niet zo was geweest. Ik had zeer zeker een keer of iets ergs gedaan, waardoor ik mezelf en anderen in zeer zeker groot gevaar zou hebben gebracht. Ik dank god dat ik dat heb kunnen voorkomen. 

Ik dank god voor de intelligentie die hij ook had gegeven, zonder de intelligentie had ik mezelf ook heel erg minderwaardig gevoeld hebben over mijn zelf, hoewel ik dat veel heb gedaan, maar toch heb ik stand gehouden. 

Ik wil iedereen op het hart drukken, dat het gebruik van hormonen, anabolen, androgenen alleen maar ernstige problemen teweeg brengt, en dat ik het 100 procent afraad. 
Niet aan beginnen, want je maakt je je hele leven kapot, je hele leven gaat erdoor verloren. Het gaat zelfs zo ver, dat je niet een de klok in de gaten kan houden, en allerlei makkelijke dingen zijn nu ineens een stuk lastiger geworden. 
Je raakt je vrienden kwijt, de "goeie ouwe" vrienden die je kende van vroeger. Je durft niet meer uit huis te gaan, omdat ze je dan zullen zien dat je drugs hebt gebruikt en dat ze je gezichtsveranderingen zullen meemaken (overigens zijn die gezichts-contour-veranderingen zo dat het door de anabolen wordt veroorzaakt, de anabolen versterken de botten en laten ze verder groeien en versterken je spieren, waardoor je heel vaak een ander gezicht krijgt, en dat is heel erg beschamenlijk, heel heel beschamenlijk dat je dat moet meemaken met andere). 
Ik heb dit op dit moment ook, dat mijn gezichtscontouren veranderen, maar niet zo als vroeger, en wat ik merk is dat mijn emoties steeds voor een langere periode duren, d.w.z. dat mijn boosheid bijvoorbeeld nu echt ook stopt als er geen prikkel meer is, dat was niet zo vroeger. 

Alhoewel ik nu erge ups and downs heb, en de hele wereld zie veranderen, is er nu op dit moment toch iemand in mijn ziel die mij op een bepaalde frequentie houdt, waardoor ik het toch minder erg ervaar. 

Ik hoop dat dit zo doorzet, om uiteindelijk ervoor te zorgen dat ik 100 procent ga helen in mijn psyche. En ik hoop echt dat ik op een dag weer mijn oude leven kan oppakken, die ik altijd had geleefd, een leven van blijheid, van sympathie; om het zo te zeggen, toen wist ik nog wie ik was. Nu weet ik niet meer wie ik ben. 

Ik druk jullie op jullie harten, ik smeek jullie, begin niet met het gebruiken van zulke middelen, het is alleen maar verspilling van je eigen gezondheid. Gedragswisselingen, gezichtsveranderingen, de mensen reageren telkens weer anders op je. Diepe vriendschappen ontstaan er niet, mensen die je raar zitten aan te kijken. 

Kortom, niet doen. Ik kan alleen maar hopen voor diegene die ergere middelen hebben gebruikt dan mij en dat voor gedurende 1 jaar of zelfs langer, dat die mensen er weer bovenop komen. Maar geloof me, ik heb 7 tabletten proviron geslikt, maar dat was de ergste dagen van mijn leven wat ik allemaal heb beleefd. Alhoewel het nu minder heftig is, en ik wel zelf er controle over heb in een bepaalde mate, zit ik nog steeds te kampen met problemen. 

* Ik wil het nog een keer graag vertellen: Ik druk jullie op jullie harten, ik smeek jullie om niet die pad te gaan wandelen, die ik heb bewandeld, want het geeft niets meer dan elende*

En misschien wel het ergste is dat je je eigenwaarde verliest en niet meer kunt copen met problemen. Maar iets erger is misschien toch nog het verlies van je brede kijk op de wereld. Je verliest je karakten, en er blijft maar een fractie over van je eigen zelf. 

Ik druk de topicstarter op het hart, om zo snel mogelijk naar een arts te gaan en te vertellen wat je allemaal hebt gedaan gedurende de jaren dat je anabolen hebt gebruikt. Ze hebben daar middelen tegen. Gezien de erge misbruik van jouw kant, is dat het slimste. Want je zult niet meer lang leven als je geen hulp zoekt. 

Als ik al met een paar tabletten zulke desastreuze wisselingen heb, dan kan het bij jou alleen maar erger zijn. Ik wens je van harte succes, en doe er wat aan!! Je moet het vertellen, koste wat het kost! Vertel je geschiedenis in het gebruik van anabolen, desnoods schrijf je het thuis op, of typ je het in de dagen wanneer je het wel kan. 

Ik kan nu officieel zeggen dat ik weet hoe het is om een vrouw te zijn, een 60 jarige man te zijn, een dementerende man te zijn, een kind te zijn en om een oude oma te zijn. 

En het ergste wel tussen allen is misschien wel de dementerende man te zijn. Je ziet de mensen die je liefhebt, maar je kan er geen informatie over zoeken in je eigen hersenen, het blijft gesloten gebied soms, en daardoor observeer je, observeer je, observeer je, en redeneer je niet, je kan niet redeneren op dat moment. 

Ik wens nog eens iedereen die anabolen heeft gebruikt en nu ook hebt gebruikt sterkte. En houdt er zo snel mogelijk me op met het gebruik, want uiteindelijk zal het je dood worden. Het zal heftig worden wanneer je het niet meer gebruikt, maar toch zul je uiteindelijk tot jezelf terug keren. Tijd heelt alle wonden zeggen ze wel eens, ook dit wond heeft tijd nodig. 


Groeten en bedankt dat jullie de moeite hebben genomen om een stukje van mijn verhaal te lezen. 
Ik wou dat ik mijn naam eronder kon signeren, maar dat gaat niet, ik kan me natuurlijk niet bekend maken. 

Dus Groeten,

Een ziel in nederland.

----------


## dave

> hey mensen 
> 
> nu snap ik er helemaal nix meer van..
> is Clomid nou goed of HCG ?
> ik heb zelf ook hetzelfde probleem :blink: 
> en kan iemand mij helpen hoe ik eraan kan komen ??


Man man man! Je kent het verschil niet tussen de middellen om degelijk na te kuren en je hebt hetzelfde probleem! Je hebt dus gewoon gekuurt zonder een nakuur. Had je wat beter feïnformeerd!!

----------


## MrJ

Sorry, maar bovenstaand is niet het gevolg van AAS gebruik, maar het gevolg van totaal ondoordacht AAS gebruik.

Als je geen idee hebt waarmee je bezig bent (overgedoseerd medcijnen gebruiken tbv cosmetisch doeleinden), blijf er dan af. 

Nu heb je bovenstaand totaal aan jezelf te danken, kom dan niet janken dat AAS zo slecht zijn maar hoe jezelf een spiegel voor.

----------


## MrJ

" heb in totaal 6 of 7 pillen gebruikt van het anabool Proviron en heb een stuk of 5 pillen clomid geslikt."

Schitterend!

Je neemt een aromatase blokker en een oestrogeenblokker denkende dat het steroiden zijn?!

Mijn god, dat is al zeer stupide (in de zin van totaal nutteloos), maar buiten dat klopt er geen flikker van wat je zegt.

Chlomid wordt namelijk gebruikt om je eigen test. productie op pijl te brengen dmv het blokkeren van de negatieve feedback die oestrogenen in een kuur geven aan je hypothalumus. Dus hoe je test. productie hier stil van kan komen te liggen is mij een raadsel.


Dus wel leuk dat god je een sterke persoonlijkheid gegeven heeft. Alleen jammer dat hij je met een wrak van een lichaam opgezadeld heeft. Die paar so called 'steroiden' zullen nl. minder schade aanrichten aan een lichaam dan een paar glazen alchohol.

----------


## Testoman

> Sorry, maar bovenstaand is niet het gevolg van AAS gebruik, maar het gevolg van totaal ondoordacht AAS gebruik.
> 
> Als je geen idee hebt waarmee je bezig bent (overgedoseerd medcijnen gebruiken tbv cosmetisch doeleinden), blijf er dan af. 
> 
> Nu heb je bovenstaand totaal aan jezelf te danken, kom dan niet janken dat AAS zo slecht zijn maar hoe jezelf een spiegel voor.


Heb hier niks aan toe te voegen MRJ

----------


## Testofreak

Goede post,MrJ!

Jammer dat sommige mensen zoveel bullshit lullen en dan de schuld aan a.s geven omdat ze het ZELF verkloot hebben...

Vraag me idd af of die gozer enig idee heeft wat ie gedaan heeft.....Proviron en Clomid een kuur noemen......echt ongelofelijk!!

Verdiep je eerst in de materie voordat je onzin loopt te verkondigen want dit is een lulverhaal eerste klas.

----------


## Dani

Ik wil ook nieuwe vrienden.....

----------


## MrJ

Je kan mij wel inhuren als je zou willen.

----------


## Maaaap

Dani, kom dan naar DBB, zijn zat nieuwe vrienden die je allemaal willen palen.

----------


## Dani

> Dani, kom dan naar DBB, zijn zat nieuwe vrienden die je allemaal willen palen.


Gesellie!  :Big Grin:  Ben al onderweg

----------


## Testofreak

Welk nummer heb ik,Dani?

Hoorde van een zeer betrouwbare bron dat je nog vrijgezel was en niet verschrikkelijk lelijk....

----------


## KaLe

Whahahahahahahaahahaha OWNED!!!!!!!!!!!! Sta jij effe goed voor lul. Ik denk dat je eerder last hebt van borderline, minkukel!

----------


## KaLe

Of heb je extacy pillen gekregen van je dealer whahahahahahaa.... Gek dat je krankjorum word na 7 xtc pillen, looool!!

----------


## anak

Volgens mij WAS ge gewoon al GEK en ben je nu nog gekker geworden.

----------


## KaLe

> Je werd maar alleen sterker en beter in de dingen waar je helemaal niet goed in was. Je ging beter leren, beter praten, sneller praten, je maakte nieuwe vrienden, die je normaal gesproken niet zo zomaar zo gemaakt hebben. 
> Heel goed allemaal, toen er op een dag ik compleet van de kaart was.



Whahahahahahaha toch OWNED!!!! Typisch bijwerkingen van de vitmanine XTC whahahaha

----------


## KaLe

Ziek tussen de oren, dat ben jij!

----------


## Gast ossie

hahaha deep trip ... was het geen lsd ipv.proviron wat een ongeloofelijk lul verhaal, de gek .

----------


## KAAAAAL



----------


## MrJ

Eenmansgesprek Kale?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL

hahaha ja, keeping this topic alive  :Big Grin:

----------


## KaLe

He kale bolle nicht! Zit niet dit hele topic vol te spammen man! Bokkekut!

----------


## KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL

Moet je nou, tenenkaas!

----------


## KaLe

HuhuhHUHUHUHU!!! moet je VECHTUUUUH!!!

----------


## KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL

Oeieoeieoeioei!!!! Een Internet Hoeooeoeoelieeee!!!

----------


## KaLe

Wheheheheehehehe  :Big Grin:

----------


## KAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAL

Whihihihihihihihihihihihiohihihihi  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------


## Gast2

Stelletje hondenlullen  :Big Grin:

----------


## HansmeSjans

> " heb in totaal 6 of 7 pillen gebruikt van het anabool Proviron en heb een stuk of 5 pillen clomid geslikt."
> 
> Schitterend!
> 
> Je neemt een aromatase blokker en een oestrogeenblokker denkende dat het steroiden zijn?!
> 
> Mijn god, dat is al zeer stupide (in de zin van totaal nutteloos), maar buiten dat klopt er geen flikker van wat je zegt.
> 
> Chlomid wordt namelijk gebruikt om je eigen test. productie op pijl te brengen dmv het blokkeren van de negatieve feedback die oestrogenen in een kuur geven aan je hypothalumus. Dus hoe je test. productie hier stil van kan komen te liggen is mij een raadsel.
> ...


EN hoe weet jij dat het minder schade aanricht dan een paar glazen alcohol? Je moet misschien het feit onderkennen dat er verscheidene mensen zijn met een andere hormoonstelsel. De een wordt er meer door getroffen door de ander. Basta!

----------


## Jim

Iemand nog een glaasje wijn?......... met anabolen d'rin.

----------


## GastB

[mr_j-mode-toen-hij-pas-mod-was]Hoi,

Dit topic gaat dicht. Ik heb nog geen rechten om een slotje te plaatsen maar ik wil jullie verzoeken na deze post niet meer te posten[/mr_j-mode-toen-hij-pas-mod-was]

----------


## little me

@ " @@@ " 

volgens mij is er bij jou wel meer niet in de haak , zou best eens op visite gaan bij een goede shrink

----------


## younggod

he jongens, wie kan mij helpen met een kuurtje? Ik twijfel tussen 10 weken proviron only, of een stack van nolva met clomid.

iemand ??  :Wink:

----------


## GastB

> he jongens, wie kan mij helpen met een kuurtje? Ik twijfel tussen 10 weken proviron only, of een stack van nolva met clomid.
> 
> iemand ??


Clomid zou ik persoonlijk niet stacken met Nolva. Zou Nolva-only pakken voor 8 weken. week 9 en 10 niets en dan 3 weken nakuren met d-boll. Komt goed dikke..

----------


## younggod

> Clomid zou ik persoonlijk niet stacken met Nolva. Zou Nolva-only pakken voor 8 weken. week 9 en 10 niets en dan 3 weken nakuren met d-boll. Komt goed dikke..



nakuurtje zal bestaan uit 2 ampullen test 2 deca en winstrol tabs allemaal op 1 dag lijkt me wel oke..

nolva only word het dus  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## MrJ

> EN hoe weet jij dat het minder schade aanricht dan een paar glazen alcohol? Je moet misschien het feit onderkennen dat er verscheidene mensen zijn met een andere hormoonstelsel. De een wordt er meer door getroffen door de ander. Basta!


Nix basta.

Dat weet ik doordat ik wel enige kennis van de materie heb itt sommige anderen kerel.

Van oestrogeen- en aromataseblockers kan je libido niet plat gaan. Ze hebben nl. geen drukkende invloed op je Test. huishouding.

----------


## MrJ

> he jongens, wie kan mij helpen met een kuurtje? Ik twijfel tussen 10 weken proviron only, of een stack van nolva met clomid.
> 
> iemand ??


Whehehe.

Heb 1 zeer goede tip voor je kerel.

Zet gewoon eenmalig 10IU insuline (snelwerkend of course) vlak voor het slapen gaan. Niets meer eten dan en meteen bedje in duiken.

Komt alles goed.  :Big Grin:

----------


## MrJ

> [mr_j-mode-toen-hij-pas-mod-was]Hoi,
> 
> Dit topic gaat dicht. Ik heb nog geen rechten om een slotje te plaatsen maar ik wil jullie verzoeken na deze post niet meer te posten[/mr_j-mode-toen-hij-pas-mod-was]


Is dit echt een quote van mij toendertijd?!

If so, URL please. Wil natuurlijk wel weten of jullie je daaraan hielden he!  :Wink:

----------


## Gast43534

wat n ongelooflijk lulverhaal, probeer je opa bang te maken ofzo. Je moet gewoon weten wat je doet.

----------


## De melkboer,zonder melk

Een goed beginnerskuurtje, zonder al te heftige bijwerkingen is: primo + anavar, en natuurlijk nakuren met clomid.


Mazzels de melkboer van 10 hoog.

----------


## Action Roy

****Bump***
Tsss Sorry van die paar pilletjes kan zoiets echt niet gebeuren, ik durf zelfs te zweren dat als je die pilletjes niet genomen had er precies hetzelfde met hem gebeurd zou zijn.

----------


## testobitch

> Je moet nakuren met clomid, dan maak je weer eigen testosterone aan en groeien je ballen weer trug op oude niveau, mail me maar als je een adresje wil waar je die clomid kan halen.
> 
> Gegroet,


hallo, ik zou graag clomid willen.. kan je mij er aan helpen ? mijn e-mail is [email protected] (2lage streepjes) alvast bedankt

----------


## testobitch

pregnyl 1500 is ook welkom want die klote dokters willen het niet voorschrijven

----------


## Igor18

hallo mensen ik ben nu 18 jaar train 2maanden volop en ik begin al veranderingen te zien maar het gaat mij veels te langzaam, me zwger is body builder en gebruikt dus als ik ze heb zal ik als eerste informatie vragen uiteraard, maar ik wil eigenlijk weten, ik ben 1.80 ongeveer weeg 64 kilo, ten eerste ik wil maar 2 kuren of iets dergelijks nemen,verstandig is het niet natuurlijk, maar ik ben vastbesloten om het te gaan doen, mijn volgende vragen, wat voor anabolen zal ik moeten halen om niet de foute richting op te gaan zoals hier boven allemaal staat en hoe kan ik hier aan komen, want mijn zwager wilt nix voor me regelen :Frown: 
als je het prive wil houden ben ik altijd te bereiken op me email : [email protected] en ik zou het ook op prijs stellen om de reactie hier te plaatsen en naar me te sturen want ik ben nu al op zoek naar zoveel sites maar dit lijkt me 1 van de beste aangezien hier zo veel ervaren gebruikers zijn

met vriendelijke groet,

Igor

----------


## emma61

Trainen met je donder,zweten kreng!
Anabolen zijn voor watjes!

----------


## dodo

Man! hormonen zijn helemaal niet slecht, mensen ik wil dringend groei hormonen zoals genotropin of somatotropin. Kan iemand me helpen?

----------


## aarson

> hallo mensen ik ben nu 18 jaar train 2maanden volop en ik begin al veranderingen te zien maar het gaat mij veels te langzaam, me zwger is body builder en gebruikt dus als ik ze heb zal ik als eerste informatie vragen uiteraard, maar ik wil eigenlijk weten, ik ben 1.80 ongeveer weeg 64 kilo, ten eerste ik wil maar 2 kuren of iets dergelijks nemen,verstandig is het niet natuurlijk, maar ik ben vastbesloten om het te gaan doen, mijn volgende vragen, wat voor anabolen zal ik moeten halen om niet de foute richting op te gaan zoals hier boven allemaal staat en hoe kan ik hier aan komen, want mijn zwager wilt nix voor me regelen
> als je het prive wil houden ben ik altijd te bereiken op me email : [email protected] en ik zou het ook op prijs stellen om de reactie hier te plaatsen en naar me te sturen want ik ben nu al op zoek naar zoveel sites maar dit lijkt me 1 van de beste aangezien hier zo veel ervaren gebruikers zijn
> 
> met vriendelijke groet,
> 
> Igor


Kerel, je traint pas twee maanden, beter verdiep je je ook in aas want wat je nu van plan bent is echt niet goed. Je bent 1.80 en weegt 64 kilo. Dan ben je meer in de richting van een anorectiapersoon. Ik denk dat je als je een kuur wilt nemen je beter is van d-bol kan nemen 5mg a day :P en sustanon injects van 50mg per week :P anders zit je acht te overdreven. En nakuren :P maar daar heb je waarschijnlijk ook nog nooit van gehoord. Wat is je leeftijd??
Echt geloof me kerel, aas is leuk spul maar verdiep je er zeker een paar maanden in lees echt alles wat je kan vinden.

----------


## Gast15

inderdaad wat een lul verhaal ik heb een kuur van 12 weken van naposim genomen en ik heb geen bijwerkingen behalve zo nu en dan koppijn in het begin en verder niks dus is aan te raden en je spiermassa groeid in een haf jaar tyd met aardig wat kilo's

----------


## Gast15

aan te raden is als je 1.80 bent en je weegt zo weinig om eerst een eetschema te volgen zo veel mogelijk te eten en hard te trainen per dag verschillende spiergroepen maar voorral veel eten en dan denken aan de rest
als je nu begint met anabolen zie je er niet uit na een jaar !!!! denk daar aan !!!!

----------


## paul bayer

ben aan t kuuren met deca en test. wie kan mij vertelen welk middel ik t best kan gebruiken om na te kuuren .

zoek iemand die mij aan wat pakjes clomid kan helpen.

gr p

----------


## Gaster

> ben aan t kuuren met deca en test. wie kan mij vertelen welk middel ik t best kan gebruiken om na te kuuren .
> 
> zoek iemand die mij aan wat pakjes clomid kan helpen.
> 
> gr p


Let maar op, na het stoppen met de anabolen zullen jullie gezichtsveranderingen opmerken, uiteindelijk zal dit zo'n verandering om de paar uur gebeuren, en zullen jullie wensen dat jullie niet aan de anabolen zijn begonnen.

----------


## Tribulus Terrestris

Tribulus Terrestris..
Zoek op internet, bestel en gebruik.. 
En het komt weer goed..

----------


## Gast7

jonge wat lul je nou je heb wel een kuur nou koopt dan bij jou dealer ook een nakuur

----------


## jornjorn

Hoi D. Brauwer 

Heb precies hetzelfde probleem en het verhaal id leeftijd is ook hetzelfde.
Maar we moeten van het probleem afkomen. Daarom zal ik graag met je in 
contact willen komen.

vriendelijke groet Jorn
[email protected]

----------


## jornjorn

> ik ben een man van 25. ikheb vanaf mijn 18 t/m mijn21 anabolen gebruikt(stromba,dianabol,testosteron,deca) ik kreeg met bepaalde problemen te maken zoals, kleinere testikels en mindere sex drift.na 4jaar niks meer gebruikt te hebben heb ik toch nog steeds het zelfde probleem. ik ben bij een uroloog geweest die niks kon vinden en nog meerdere artsen. mijn vraag is of dat u mischien een specialist weet die mij kan helpen?
> 
> 
> vr.gr. D.R.Brouwer


 Heb precies hetzelfde probleem en verhaal ID leeftijd maar we moeten van het probleem af mail me.

vriendelijke groet, Jorn
[email protected]

----------


## nicom

> Als je in de eerste instantie die troep niet had gebruikt had je dit probleem ook niet gehad, dat wilde ik even zeggen.
> Wat heb je er tenslotte aan als je er uit ziet als de meest mannelijke man en je presteert niks meer, dan ben je pas een mislukkeling.....


Nog nooit problemen gehad. Kom maar s langs  :Smile:

----------


## rastarebel

mrJ.je weet heel veel,over het gebruik van anabolen.ik wil wat vragen persoonlijk.hoe kan ik je mailen,of bellen wand ik krijg geen normaal advies.Grt arno

----------


## Atleet

> Clomid doet niks met je ballen, dat is punt 1. Clomid blokt oestrogeen zodat je lichaam niet gaat overcompenseren wanneer er een tekort aan testosteron is na je kuur. HCG werkt op je LH en zou je kunnen proberen om de testikels weer op formaat te krijgen. Dit is allemaal wel vlak na je kuur, na 4 jaar moeten je ballen hun normale formaat allang weer hebben en moet alles weer volledig werken.


Idd iemand met verstand. Het is idd te laat vor middelen hormoontherapie zou ik echter overwegen maar op dit gebied ben ik nog maar een noob

----------


## TVmadame

Beste,

Ik ben journalist en ik ben bezig met een reportage over het gebruik van anabolen in België.

Ik spreek daarover met diverse deskundigen en artsen, maar ik wil ook graag het verhaal laten horen van ervaringsdeskundigen: sporters die anabolen gebruiken of hebben gebruikt en daardoor gezondheidsproblemen hebben gekregen. Vandaar deze oproep: wie wil in een tv-interview vertellen over zijn ervaringen met anabolen?

De insteek van mijn interview is positief. Ik wil weten welke bijwerkingen iemand ervaart.


Heb je ervaringen met anabolengebruik en wil je aan een interview meewerken? Of ken je iemand die dat heeft?

Dan zou het fijn zijn als je me wilt mailen op [email protected]

Alvast bedankt voor de hulp.

Vriendelijke groet.

----------


## Chokry

http://www.enquetemaken.be/toonenquete.php?id=137909

----------

